# wax



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

How do you wax cheese?? It never occured to me until Vicki mentioned it in another thread so how do you do it and what kind of wax do you use?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

You can buy cheese wax at cheesemaking.com  or most other places that sell cheese making supplies. I comes in red, yellow and black. To wax cheese you melt the wax in a double boiler and either dip the cheese in the wax one side at a time or use a brush to paint the wax onto the cheese. The wax needs to be hot, but not too hot or it won't leave a nice coating on the cheese.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You only wax hard cheese don't you????


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

That's right Sondra, but not all hard cheeses need to be waxed. The recipe should state if the cheese should be waxed for aging.

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not success with brushing. The wax cools in the brush too much. Dipping works better.


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Rose said:


> I have not success with brushing. The wax cools in the brush too much. Dipping works better.


I'll have to try dipping


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone has experience using beeswax for cheese.
And also if there is a source of 'cheese wax' that is not colored?
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Beeswax is fine for waxing cheese. I haven't used it because it is so expensive. Cream wax is not colored and would be a good choice to use alone (without hard cheese wax) for some cheeses. Another choice is to use a muslin bandage coated with lard or butter. This allows the cheese to breathe and can produce a superior product in many cases.

Christy


----------

